# Ноты "Цыганская венгерка" Б.Е.Тихонова



## diletant

Баянисты! Кто сможет выложить ноты для баяна-соло "Цыганская венгерка" Б.Е.Тихонова? Концертная пьеса. Супер.Много лет ищу.


----------



## Magistr

Забирайте.


----------



## Orphei

Спасибо большое!


----------



## diletant

Денис! Благодарю за "Цыганочку"Бориса Ермиловича Тихонова.
Хочу поделиться оригинальным исполнением,смотрите и слушайте:
http://vkontakte.ru/id99239059#/id99239059?z=video99239059_159899552/videos992
39059


----------



## Pashan2012

а можете оригинальное исполнение не через "контакт" выложить?


----------



## diletant

Можно и на You Tube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yVFawW6EZuE


----------



## uriylirsot

Ищу ноты Б.Е.Тихонова Цыганская венгерка Если есть возможность то, пожалйста, скиньте на [email protected] Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Kosthenko

uriylirsot (17.10.2011, 11:19) писал:


> Ищу ноты Б.Е.Тихонова Цыганская венгерка Если есть возможность то, пожалйста, скиньте на [email protected] Заранее благодарен.


Пожалуйста.


----------



## zesar

Б.Тихонов "Цыганская венгерка"​


----------

